# Angeln in Fuerteventura



## *fliegenangler* (7. Januar 2005)

Hat jemand in Fuerteventura geangelt?
Was sind die besten Methoden und wo kann man angeln?


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Fuerteventura*

Petri, überall kann man dort gut angeln, aber wie/womit willst du angeln und wo bist du dann, süden, norden, osten?


----------



## *fliegenangler* (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Fuerteventura*

Ich bin im Süden. Kann man vom Strand aus oder im Hafen gut angeln?
 Es ist mir eigentlich egal was ich fange aber ich habe gehört,daß die Ausrüstung nicht zu leicht sein sollte, da größere Fische sich auch im Hafen bzw. Strandnähe befinden.


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Fuerteventura*

Vom Strand aus und im Hafen kann man sehr gut mit Schwimmbrot auf Meeräschen fischen, das macht einen riesen Spaß und die schmecken auch lecker!


----------



## Fishbuster (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Fuerteventura*

@ fliegenangler hallo.
schau dir mal unter -angel in europa- den bericht vom wolfsbarsch an, da findest du schon reichleich info. siehe küstenangeln fuerteventura.
ja, nimm gutes zeug mit, es gibt dicke fischlein am strand u. hafenausfahrt horro jable. am strand fängst du abends/nachts mit sicherheit haie von 1-2 mtr. u. 10-30 kg mit grundmontage. sardine, makrele oder besser cipirones/kalamar als köder nehmen. sollte auf min. 5 mtr. wassertiefe liegen.
ist fast immer ablandiger wind dort.
wünsch dir gutes fischen dort, günter


----------



## *fliegenangler* (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Fuerteventura*

Danke für die Infos. Hört sich vielversprechend an.


----------

